# handheld/battery powered GPS options



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have the Garmin 62s. It's a solid unit. I opted for the 62 over the touchscreen version only because I like buttons. I think the two units are very comparable, but the 62s can be hand for $200. The Oregon and 62 can utilize the bluechart G2 maps. Both can take custom overlay maps created in google earth which is a nice feature. There is a also a certain website where GPS users create their own maps and put them out for other people to use. Its very helpful and will help save from having to pay garmin another couple hundred bucks for maps. Shoot me a PM and I will give the links. 

Good luck! you really can't go wrong with either unit.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Good info, Lupe.  Thanks.  Still trying to figure out what I am going to do.  

I was looking for any real world microskiff experience with the 78sc, in addition to what my options are with other units.  Hmmmm.........

I'll shoot ya a pm about this.

As far as the 62, its a great unit......I like buttons as well-  no shame in that.  I honestly didn't think this would be such a challenge to decide upon...... :-?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I looked at the handhelds to, but because the screens were so small, went with the Garmin 640.  It has a self contained lion battery so it can be wireless.  I have mine plugged into an outlet nearby in my skiff.  It has a 5 inch touch-screen.  It's very easy to operate and figure out.  So far I have not even looked at the manual.  The only downside is that it is hard to see in direct sunlight.  I have mine mounted so that when I am operating my tiller skiff in the seated position, my body and legs help to block direct sunlight.  I used a suction cup Ram Mount.  No holes in the boat and easily moved to another boat or location.

If I had it to do over again, I think I would go with the Garmin Echomap 50s.  It has buttons instead of touchscreen, a 5 inch screen that is very bright and a pretty good sounder if you should want to set that up.  It however, is not battery operated.

Hope this helps.


----------

